# Diamondback rods - what's the scoop



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

So, my dad bought this rod what seems like centuries ago (probably 12-15 yrs) He never got good at fly fishing and put it back in its tube and it sat in his closet. 

It's a diamondback backwater. It says 909 on it and is a graphite rod. I think it's a 9wt but have no idea what it really is. 

Does anyone have any background info on it? I'm going to buy a reel for it and give it a whirl this fall/winter. I might try to find a used kraken LH reel.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Its a 9' rod for a 9wt line. I would start with a standard wf saltwater line. That rod isn't near as fast as most of the rods made today and it may not like lines like a RIO redfish which is almost a line size over its rating. When that rod came out lots of guys overlined them on purpose to be able to make a quicker shot but overlining that today with the current crop of more aggressive tapers may be a bit too much. 

Best advice I can give you is to line her up and take her fishing. Won't catch a thing standing in the closet!!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Some of those diamond backs were very nice looking rods back in the day.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> Its a 9' rod for a 9wt line. I would start with a standard wf saltwater line. That rod isn't near as fast as most of the rods made today and it may not like lines like a RIO redfish which is almost a line size over its rating. When that rod came out lots of guys overlined them on purpose to be able to make a quicker shot but overlining that today with the current crop of more aggressive tapers may be a bit too much.
> 
> Best advice I can give you is to line her up and take her fishing. Won't catch a thing standing in the closet!!


That's what I plan on doing. As far as it not being as fast as today's rods, that doesn't mean a whole lot because I haven't fly fished since I was about 12.And all that was was me blind casting my cheapo 5wt for bass. 

He had some Hemingway/Cabelas/STH reel with it. I want to get a LH retrieve reel regardless.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Some of those diamond backs were very nice looking rods back in the day.


It actually does look like a quality assembled piece. Hell, my old man never even had the plastic off the handle. The price was right.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Diamondback has a pretty solid rep in the glass rod community. I cannot speak to the action or the feel of that rod but their fit & finish should be first-rate. Given the age of the rod some of the components may not be what's expected today (i.e.- Recoil guides vs. standard) but it's definitely worth fishing.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I had that rod in an 8 weight back in the day. Was a good rod. Busted it on a mako shark. Was a good death.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

timogleason said:


> I had that rod in an 8 weight back in the day. Was a good rod. Busted it on a mako shark. Was a good death.


What kind size reel would you all recommend? I've spin fished for 25+ years and fly gear talk might as well be jibberish to me. 

I have seen decent reviews on the allen reels for the money, the kraken in general. But they have a 7-9 and a 9-11 model. This will probably be mainly used for reds this winter with you occasional snook or trout until I get better and can actually target other fish.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've had them in the past think my 5 wt. Is a Diamondback


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah I'm somewhat familiar with the DB BW. I think the rod came out around `2000 or late 90's. If you haven't fly fished much, it's not a light weight swinging rod. Stiff and heavier in the butt section and somewhat softer in the mid and tip section. Like Steve said, I wouldn't over line it. Stu Apte back in the day had an endorsement with them and I remember him saying he like the feel of the rod, especially since he hated looking at his back cast (he still get's on my case if I do that around him. Lol) Funny thing is, over the last few years, they've had a change of ownership or management or something like that and are now trying to get a fresh new start. I just don't know if they will get back on their feet or not in today's market. I threw their new version of the same rod and it was ok, just not great, like they were "ok" back in the day. In any case, as Steve suggested, get a good 9wt line and even use the same reel until you find out if you like it or not. For my own taste (I'm picky), it wasn't a rod I would run out and buy. But being a hand-me-down from your dad, you have nothing to loose. So give it a whirl! Throw on a good line and see how you do with it.

Btw, what STH reel was it (is it?)?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ted - It's a Cabellas/Hemmingway reel made by STH frm what I gather. Reel is in great shape but I am right hand dominant. I need a left hand retrieve and I don't think there is a way to switch It over.

So you would recommend a 7-9 reel with 8-9wt line? Something somewhat budget for redfish in 1-3' of water is what I will mainly use it for.

If I can get the hang of it I will probably buy a newer 7wt this winter. It will be nice to try a hand-me-down first.

-Andy


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Funny, exactly what happened to your dad happened to me. I have the same exact DB 909 that i bought in high school. After high school 1997, it has sat well preserved until a couple years ago. I am considering listing it on ebay since I don't fish it much. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Godzuki86 said:


> Ted - It's a Cabellas/Hemmingway reel made by STH frm what I gather. Reel is in great shape but I am right hand dominant. I need a left hand retrieve and I don't think there is a way to switch It over.
> 
> So you would recommend a 7-9 reel with 8-9wt line? Something somewhat budget for redfish in 1-3' of water is what I will mainly use it for.
> 
> ...


Most of us are right hand dominate. So you cast with your right hand. That being said, it doesn't mean you can't reel with your right hand either, because you can. I actually prefer it and most of my reels are right hand retrieve. So you cast with your right hand and haul your line with your left hand. You also strip your fly in with your left hand and strip set the fish with your left hand. Once hooked, you still fight the fish the same way, playing out the fish and stripping the fly line in with your left hand will fighting the fish with the rod using your right hand. But once a big enought fish gets you "on the reel,", then you switch hands, fighting with the rod in your left hand and then reeling with your right hand. That's how the Pros do it, not all of them, but those who are in "the know!"

The end results is, you can keep the reel and use it for now and just pick up a good line. For what you are doing, I would spend the money and buy an Scientific Angler Mastery Series Redfish line with the new AST+ coating, in a 9wt line, which will load out that rod nicely.

Post a pic of what the reel looks like.

As for mpl1978, you still fly fish tho, right?


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Still fishing, albeit more internet fishing and daydreaming recently. My 4yr old and 6yr old take up the majority of my weekends. That being said, they love fishing and taking them bass fishing is much easier than running my small boat out in the Atlantic (fort lauderdale area). I have been mostly bass fishing and want a smaller rod for small creek or lake shore fishing. Not looking to break the bank - st croix makes a bass rod - mojo or thinking the hawgleg are good choices. Thoughts


----------

